# hurma / hurmio



## Gavril

How do _hurma _and _hurmio _differ? Which would be better in these sentences?


_On tosi hurma / hurmio kuunnella tuota viulu-konserttoa!

Jotkut väittävät kokeneen hurmaa / hurmiota, kun korvakäytävän seinämää kosketaan (esim.) höyhenellä.

Mikä hurma / hurmio oli toukokuussa kun tiesin, että Leijonat voittivat Kolme Kruunua!



_Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_On todellinen hurmio kuunnella tuota viulukonserttoa!_

_Jotkut väittävät kokeneen*sa* hurmaa / hurmiota, kun korvakäytävän seinämää koske*tellaan* esimerkiksi höyhenellä._
_Koskea johonkín_ mutta _kosketella jotakin. Kosketella_ refers to repeated action.

_Minä hurmion koinkaan toukokuussa, kun kuulin, että leijonat olivat voittaneet kolme kruunua / Ruotsin.
_We don't usually refer to the Swedish national team as_ kolme kruunua, _but it is of course correct.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Minkä hurmion koinkaan toukokuussa.._.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Yes, of course! That's what I intended to write. Sorry about the typo.


----------

